# Adding to my truck



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

This Friday I'm going to have his stuff installed in my truck. It should help a lot. Couple grand more could of bought a new utility bed. But this should work


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

*nice stuff!*

When I ran my utility bed truck, I had one of those slide out drwaers to keep small parts organized very helpfull especially because there is never enough storage space.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

damnplumber said:


> When I ran my utility bed truck, I had one of those slide out drwaers to keep small parts organized very helpfull especially because there is never enough storage space.


They're nice except in inclement weather. I used to have a tarp that pulled out to cover box when I was looking for stuff.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh good point. About the weather. I am excited because my back seat is crammed and I can find and organize with these. I don't want to put a utility bed on my truck per say because I use it for personal to. But I don't have much personal time and it would make life easier. I can get a new utility bed for 5500.00. Don't know what to do


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

If you're working off the truck you will need as much storage as you can get. 
You can get the utility beds with small fitting storage in FLIP OPEN tops that some beds offer. So if it's a 8 ft. bed you'd have 16 ft. of small fitting storage.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Good point. The pack rat will help I do need more. We will be traveling more around the state this year. So storage will be more important then running around with a truck bed. Thanks I'm going to get one


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Don't get that gay rack. Get a real pipe rack. Dam sparky


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

Real pipe racks are the way to go


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

I have the large PAC rat in the bed of my KUV. Pain sometimes loading heavy stuff on top of it. The amount of storage well makes up for it.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Don't get that gay rack. Get a real pipe rack. Dam sparky


So you don't like my gay pipe rack? If I got a real one I'd have to work. Lol. I've decided to get a utility bed in it when I get some more money in. The real pipe rack will go on the utility bed. Against my will I need a good set up truck. I have a lot of commercial stuff coming it.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Plumberman911 said:


> So you don't like my gay pipe rack? If I got a real one I'd have to work. Lol. I've decided to get a utility bed in it when I get some more money in. The real pipe rack will go on the utility bed. Against my will I need a good set up truck. I have a lot of commercial stuff coming it.


It doin rite!!!! You'll be faster with a utility bed


----------

